# just bought an s6



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

well as the topic states i just bought a 95 s6 with the 20v for 2,800 paint is in perfect condition (pearl...what a surprise) it's got 90,000 miles on it. i'll post pics asap.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: just bought an s6 (v_ux2)*

Congrats.
You're going to love it.
90K is low for mileage, and the price is awesome!


----------



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: just bought an s6 (Sepp)*

hey sepp i know you know your stuff, i made a post in the 5cyl tech forum that maybe you could answer for me if you don't mind taking a look


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: just bought an s6 (v_ux2)*

no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: just bought an s6 (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_90K is low for mileage, and the price is awesome!

X2!








Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: just bought an s6 (PerL)*

Congratulations from me too, low mileage and price. If it is in good condition, this car will make you happy for a long time to come, you will be very pleased with it couse it's a great peace of machinery. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: just bought an s6 (urquattro83)*

just a few questions, what company are most people buying their chips from? i was told that my car is chipped, but i'm not sure. also where are you buying the exhaust manifolds from? any suggestions on turbos? i am hopeing for 325-400 hp


----------



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: just bought an s6 (v_ux2)*

well it official my camera hates me. i went out to take pics, the first time the batteries died. so i came back inside and put in new batteries went back out to take a picture and the batteries died again?







i'll try my luck again tomorrow


----------



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: just bought an s6 (v_ux2)*

is an a6 fender the same as a urs4/s6 fender? or is the s4/s6 fender wider?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: just bought an s6 (v_ux2)*

The S fender is wider than the 100/A6 fenders.


----------



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: just bought an s6 (PerL)*

is there a good place to buy parts for the s6? this forum and the s-cars.org forum has nothing for sale


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: just bought an s6 (v_ux2)*

The S4 fender is the same width as the S6, *but* the corner light is a different shape.
You'll have to change sidelights in order for a proper fit.
Many people use such companies as MTM, 2Bennett, and others for chip upgrades, and other go-fast stuff.
I use _Intended acceleration_, another popular choice.
Ned Ritchie is awesome.
300-350HP is do-able with mostly common bolt-on mods.
This platform has gone beyond 500. But that takes some $$$$


_Modified by Sepp at 3:59 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: just bought an s6 (v_ux2)*

You need to be over at AudiWorld in the Original "S" Car forum http://www.audiworld.com/forum/s4s6.html
This is the best forum for UrS cars and one of the best online forums for any make/model of car. Introduce yourself as a new member/owner and you'll get a link to the FAQ. Be sure to search before you ask any of the questions that you have above. They all have been covered many times in that forum.
A chip will put you in the 280 hp range. RS2 upgrades will go to about 375 hp. For a quicker spooling turbo than the stock KKK K24 or RS2 KKK K26 one of the Garret GT turbos from 034 motorsport will do the trick. They have selections from 325-550 hp. http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=261 
400 hp is about as high as you want to go with a daily driver unless you don't mind constantly tinkering with it and repairing parts the wear out/break due to the added power. Make sure you have all the maintenance taken care of first before you go adding all kinds of extra power. At 90k the car should have already had a timing belt change (60-90k) if you don't have a record when it was done I would change it ASAP! Bent valves are certain if the belt ever breaks or skips a tooth.
Here is a shot of my UrS6

Suspension and a front brake upgrade would be tops on my list before I got a bigger turbo. My suspension is Eibach sport/Bilstien sport. I don't think Eibach springs are available any more, but H&R sport are about equivalent. A big brake kit can be pieced together for about $1000-$1200 or purchased all at once from ECS for $1500-$2000 http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...aking


_Modified by thetatau87 at 5:06 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: just bought an s6 (v_ux2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v_ux2* »_well as the topic states i just bought a 95 s6 with the 20v for 2,800 paint is in perfect condition (pearl...what a surprise) it's got 90,000 miles on it. i'll post pics asap.

That's awesome, man! S6 with 90k for this cheap is a total steal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: just bought an s6 (dubrmine)*

Feel free to contribute:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2773319


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: just bought an s6 (v_ux2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v_ux2* »_well as the topic states i just bought a 95 s6 with the 20v for 2,800 paint is in perfect condition (pearl...what a surprise) it's got 90,000 miles on it. i'll post pics asap.

Just for legal Record....you all can safely ignore.


----------

